# [MOTM: November 2006] Official Vote



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's that time of the month, I will most likely be taking over the MOTM Award since its founder, Rush, is no longer apart of this site. In order to be a canidate you must be a active member of this forum and not recieve any warnings or bans during the month of November, the month is not over. You must be a member of this site before the month of September, which including November means you've been on this site for at least 3 months. If you recieve a warning or get banned, you will be eliminated. Mods and Admins are not eligable to win but they can vote. Voting ends on November 30th. Open voting to all members of this forum.

Past winners:
September - jDun11
October - pt447 

This is a public poll, DO NOT vote for yourself. If you do, it will not count.*


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

didn't make the cut again...o well


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I voted.*


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i hit you up wouldluv!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool...I voted, my vote goes to Organik. :thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i hit you up wouldluv!!!


spanks!


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

organik


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I voted for WouldLuv2FightU! Hope you win buddy!


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Team Punishment


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

even though ur a matt serra and danny abbadi fan u still got my vote wouldluv2fightu  just outta curiousity would i have been in the running if i didnt get a warning for callin tim sylvia #$%@#&*&# and had joined earlier lol


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow ! I'm a choice. Sweet, never expected that, thanks guys. Good luck to everyone .


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

wowzers I cant believe I made the list. Even If I dont win its all good hehe


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> even though ur a matt serra and danny abbadi fan u still got my vote wouldluv2fightu  just outta curiousity would i have been in the running if i didnt get a warning for callin tim sylvia #$%@#&*&# and had joined earlier lol


*You met the warning requirement because you got that warning in October but haven't been on the site long enough. You make good quality post which counts alot.

Good luck to all the participates.*


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> I think the winner of the MOTM should receive gifts/points/reps....I think it's only fair =) and Adminmma should come out with a Member Of the Month logo that will appear under their name....


good suggestions!!! i've already been mentioning the exact same ideas to kameleon through PM! he said he's gunna look into all that!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Well the member of the month award is an idea that Rush came up with and asked me to help. Since he was banned I took it over and I'm the one who gave out the medal gifts with points from my own account not adminmma. Since the site change and you can no longer view gifts from the board only in a persons profile, I'm stuck trying to figure out what to do. I want the winner for this month as well as the past 2 winners to have something to show. The site has very little to do with the MOTM award. But a banner for MOTM would be a good idea, it could be under their username or in their sig. Maybe someone with photoshop skills could make a small banner? :dunno: *


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Well the member of the month award is an idea that Rush came up with and asked me to help. Since he was banned I took it over and I'm the one who gave out the medal gifts with points from my own account not adminmma. Since the site change and you can no longer view gifts from the board only in a persons profile, I'm stuck trying to figure out what to do. I want the winner for this month as well as the past 2 winners to have something to show. The site has very little to do with the MOTM award. But a banner for MOTM would be a good idea, it could be under their username or in their sig. Maybe someone with photoshop skills could make a small banner? :dunno: *


i just realized... unless you're a pay member, you can't have a pic in your sig... i don't think.

so a sig banner wouldn't help unless the winner is a "member"!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i just realized... unless you're a pay member, you can't have a pic in your sig... i don't think.
> 
> so a sig banner wouldn't help unless the winner is a "member"!:thumbsdown:


<<Member


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Well the member of the month award is an idea that Rush came up with and asked me to help. Since he was banned I took it over and I'm the one who gave out the medal gifts with points from my own account not adminmma. Since the site change and you can no longer view gifts from the board only in a persons profile, I'm stuck trying to figure out what to do. I want the winner for this month as well as the past 2 winners to have something to show. The site has very little to do with the MOTM award. But a banner for MOTM would be a good idea, it could be under their username or in their sig. Maybe someone with photoshop skills could make a small banner? :dunno: *


just outta curiousity why was he banned


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> just outta curiousity why was he banned


Because he's the ipitamy of evil. No, but really he was banned countless times for various reasons. He personally attacked members, insulted the admin through pm more than once, and he copied and pasted peoples posts from other sites and past them off as his own. Those are just a few reasons I may have forgot some.

On that not wouldluv2fightu got my vote, not that he needs it since he's pretty much dominating.:thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Because he's the ipitamy of evil. No, but really he was banned countless times for various reasons. He personally attacked members, insulted the admin through pm more than once, and he copied and pasted peoples posts from other sites and past them off as his own. Those are just a few reasons I may have forgot some.
> 
> On that not wouldluv2fightu got my vote, not that he needs it since he's pretty much dominating.:thumbsup:


so did i last month, and then people came out of the woodworks to close the gap! still, a lead like that and he's good as gold!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*There are only 2 days left, so if you haven't vote, make sure you do.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't make up my mind:dunno:


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

*WL2FU.* i want him for mod some day just to get under MMAfreaks skin.

(hes my internet pal too)


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Evil said:


> *WL2FU.* i want him for mod some day just to get under MMAfreaks skin.
> 
> (hes my internet pal too)


absolutely!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Evil said:


> *WL2FU.* i want him for mod some day just to get under MMAfreaks skin.
> 
> (hes my internet pal too)


Seconded:thumbsup: 

Why cant we have a mod of the month award?:dunno:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well atleast my mommy loves me...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

My ballot has been cast.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So how did you come up with the candidates exactly. I don't even think many people know who I am on here lol. How long do you have to be a member? I voted for WL2FU. Hmmmmmm that abbreviation could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

wooo i made the list...


im happy i got 4 votes 

i voted for WouldLuv2FightU.. his posts are always followed by good knowledge of MMA.. and he is willin to help out other members.. definitely deserves this more then i do

congrats bud


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wooooo! :laugh: Thanks everyone!

Just out of curiosity how come Cbingham is nominated again? Nothing against him and not trying to be a smart ass but he was nominated last month wasn't he? Again just curious I'm not bit ching! I was just surprised not to see Bonnar426 or Evil on the ballot. O well not my award I was just wondering. Thanks again everyone and good luck to the laggers hehehe....still have 2 days so I'm not getting too excited.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> ....still have 2 days so I'm not getting too excited.


bull! i'm sure you've already "toasted" your victory!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

pt447 said:


> bull! i'm sure you've already "toasted" your victory!


Damnit man I am trying to be humble! :laugh:


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

I think its good me and a few others arent pinned against eachother. If you beat me and i like you ill have to kill you


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Evil said:


> I think its good me and a few others arent pinned against eachother. If you beat me and i like you ill have to kill you


lol I'd kill you back.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

I also voted forWL2FU, great poster and he bought my my first gift lol. Damn it 1 vote? :[


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wouldluv:thumbsup:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Wooooo! :laugh: Thanks everyone!
> 
> Just out of curiosity how come Cbingham is nominated again? Nothing against him and not trying to be a smart ass but he was nominated last month wasn't he? Again just curious I'm not bit ching! I was just surprised not to see Bonnar426 or Evil on the ballot. O well not my award I was just wondering. Thanks again everyone and good luck to the laggers hehehe....still have 2 days so I'm not getting too excited.


lol i hope it wasnt a mistake and u can get nominated more then once... or else my hopes are shatterd cause of YOU!!!!!!!!

lmfao... asshole... why u gotta be so god damn popular on this board hahaha


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

god damn wl2fu has double everyone else put together....


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah...this one's all but wrapped up.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> god damn wl2fu has double everyone else put together....


You betta believe it!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> god damn wl2fu has double everyone else put together....


I never understood what your screen name actually meant until you put that "asian sensation" thing on there. I got the "maniac0909" thing but it wasn't until just now that I realized "azn" means asian. Hahaha, so are you asian then?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> So how did you come up with the candidates exactly. I don't even think many people know who I am on here lol. How long do you have to be a member? I voted for WL2FU. Hmmmmmm that abbreviation could be taken the wrong way.


*The members who meet the qualifications are put into a hat. I pull 5 names out of a hat. It's possible to be a candidate two time in a row but you can't win two times in a row. If you win you will not be nominated or put into the hat for two months. So jDun11, if he meets the qualifications in December, his name will be put into the hat becasue it would have been 2 months since he won.

If you guys have a better way of picking candidates, LMK. It's harder than you think.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

azn is a music group. im not sure what he mant by his name but to me i think of the music group. one of the popular songs is "got rice"


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> azn is a music group. im not sure what he mant by his name but to me i think of the music group. one of the popular songs is "got rice"


*What does "maniac0909" mean? 

"Got Rice" was a funny song.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe he's a maniac for that band...that was born on the 9th day in September?

:dunno: 

What does "Kameleon" mean?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *The members who meet the qualifications are put into a hat. I pull 5 names out of a hat. It's possible to be a candidate two time in a row but you can't win two times in a row. If you win you will not be nominated or put into the hat for two months. So jDun11, if he meets the qualifications in December, his name will be put into the hat becasue it would have been 2 months since he won.
> 
> If you guys have a better way of picking candidates, LMK. It's harder than you think.*


only 2 months? i thought around 6! 

and also, i think that we should do a poster of the year, meaning all the MOTM winners are in a poll for MOTY!!!

long term, i know...


by the way, anyone noticd freak hasn't voted? lol...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This poll reminds me of when MMA freak always used to say how much everyone on the forum hated WL2FU. It makes me laugh:laugh: 

Kameleon, jdun11 cant be nominated again he's a mod now silly. But I do think we need to have mod of the month and if we have poster of the year mods should be included and we'd have to get adminmma to let us have more than 5 poll options for the big event.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> This poll reminds me of when MMA freak always used to say how much everyone on the forum hated WL2FU. It makes me laugh:laugh:
> 
> Kameleon, jdun11 cant be nominated again he's a mod now silly. But I do think we need to have mod of the month and if we have poster of the year mods should be included and we'd have to get adminmma to let us have more than 5 poll options for the big event.


i forgot freak used to say that... lol, maybe that's why he's not voting now... he's too busy eating crow! lol

on another note, he's kept rather quiet, i can barely find any threads by him!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I forgot jDun was a mod. So instead of 2 month, then 6 months before you get nominated again is fine by me. Some of this is still new and nothing is set in stone. If you guys have easier ways to do this or want to add or change something, just post it.

The name Kameleon comes from Chameleon, the color changing lizard, except I spell it with a "K" instead of a "Ch" just to be cool.  

About the Member of the Year, when the site first started and Rush came up with MOTM, I initially wanted to have a list of awards that we would do at the end of the year like:
Member of the year
Funniest member of the year
Moderator to the year
Best avatar of the year
Best signature of the year
Nicest member of the year
Best Debator of the year

The only problem was that these were all ideas at the time because we had only like 200 members.*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I forgot jDun was a mod. So instead of 2 month, then 6 months before you get nominated again is fine by me. Some of this is still new and nothing is set in stone. If you guys have easier ways to do this or want to add or change something, just post it.
> 
> The name Kameleon comes from Chameleon, the color changing lizard, except I spell it with a "K" instead of a "Ch" just to be cool.
> 
> ...


Well I think we have enough members now to where we can have those awards. Sounds like a good idea to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I forgot jDun was a mod. So instead of 2 month, then 6 months before you get nominated again is fine by me. Some of this is still new and nothing is set in stone. If you guys have easier ways to do this or want to add or change something, just post it.
> 
> The name Kameleon comes from Chameleon, the color changing lizard, except I spell it with a "K" instead of a "Ch" just to be cool.
> 
> ...


yeah this Idea is good man.:thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

How many people did you plan on having in each category for member of the year?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I forgot jDun was a mod. So instead of 2 month, then 6 months before you get nominated again is fine by me. Some of this is still new and nothing is set in stone. If you guys have easier ways to do this or want to add or change something, just post it.
> 
> The name Kameleon comes from Chameleon, the color changing lizard, except I spell it with a "K" instead of a "Ch" just to be cool.
> 
> ...


great idea! let's do it!!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I really wanna do this. It sounds pretty intense.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Congradulations WL2FU. :thumbsup: 
Talk about a landslide.


If we do the other awards then they will probably be started in 2 or 3 weeks since we still have a month left for the year. Since the poll options only allow 5 spots, we will hold open nomination instead. I will create the threads for each award and any member on this forum can nominate a person for that award. This gives us time to set guidlines/rules.

Nomination Rules: (So Far, more to come later)
-You cannot nominate yourself for any award.
-Each member gets a vote in each award. If you choose two different people then your vote won't count in that award.
-Only mods can be nominated in the Mod of the year award.
-These threads will not be open to discussion, only nominations, if you have something to say I will create a discussion thread for the awards.*


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i'd like to congratulate WL2FU!!! welcome to the club! lol


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats WL2FU:thumbsup: Now my two favorite forum dope buddies have MOTM awards. Im so proud.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats sir. Are you going to Disney Land now


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Voted for Organik =D



Same here


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Same here


thanx boys


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> thanx boys


great AV!!!:laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> thanx boys


*That's why he is the king, love the AV.*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

lol i tried to put it as my avatar it didnt work tho.. so i pm'd TREY.B and asked him if he could make it for me for some points. lol


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

how do i get points for stufff


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

mine 2 hes a machine


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

put some stank on it


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shawnryan said:


> how do i get points for stufff


sexual favors


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

shawnryan said:


> how do i get points for stufff


passing, scoring, winning... etc..


haha

naw post more.. quote ppl.. vbetting... etc..


----------

